# hydraulic jump



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

:yes: most plumbers dont understand this and most new code books have deleted this,but 2xD is and or was the rule and is always good practice...a stack should only go horizontal to a sweep,and no fittings in this horizontal pipe for 2xD  heres a little helper saying (dont catch a stack with a combo on its back) and (dont put a fittin where the waste water is gettin) :no:


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave C. said:


> :yes: most plumbers dont understand this and most new code books have deleted this,but 2xD is and or was the rule and is always good practice...a stack should only go horizontal to a sweep,and no fittings in this horizontal pipe for 2xD  heres a little helper saying (dont catch a stack with a combo on its back) and (dont put a fittin where the waste water is gettin) :no:


Who the hell are you to say this?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

No go without an intro


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

just a plumber


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dave C. said:


> just a plumber


go and do a proper intro before you get your head handed to you.....:yes:


----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> go and do a proper intro before you get your head handed to you.....:yes:


 
i did an intro thanks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dave C. said:


> i did an intro thanks


yes, I saw it after I posted the last post...again welcome aboard...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Dave C. (Jul 7, 2016)

Plumbus said:


>


 not sure where you pulled that pic from, it is close though,hydraulic jump happens when waste falling from a vertical stack say like 15 ft a sec. goes horizontal to say a lesser value of like 8 ft a sec hydraulic jump or curve happens and should not have any openings in the line to surge up and leave debris behind ,if that isn't washed out will eventually get stopped up.... back in the day they did alot wrong but plumbing is a science and is always changing ,haven't had a day in over 30+ years i havent learned something,,,if i could only master typing instead of this hen pecking


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Google "hydraulic jump in pipes" and you will get TMI.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did somebody say hydraulic jump?


----------

